# Trying to translate crystaltile2



## Rev2k7 (Jun 22, 2007)

You prolly saw crystaltile 2 , fast posted it , i got the source and im looking through it but heres my prob i dont think my pc displays jap. right its all
messed up this it 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ±¾Èí¼þÃ»Ð´°ïÖúÎÄ¼þ£¬¸üÐÂÐÅÏ¢ÖÐ°üº¬²¿·Ö¹¦ÄÜµÄËµÃ÷
> 
> ¡Á Win9x°æ±¾
> ¡Á WinXP°æ±¾£¨Unicode±àÂë£¬Ö§³Ö¸÷ÖÖ×Ö·û¼¯£©
> ...



anyone know how to fix this

EDIT: this is chinese lol meant chinese


----------



## bobrules (Jun 22, 2007)

control panel-> regional&language options


----------



## Rev2k7 (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT i put this in the wrong area i think but i this is my prob see
http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x78/Rev2k7/hex.png
if anyone knows how to fix


----------

